# SE nsw herping.



## NickGeee (Feb 2, 2015)

Headed up to Pambula in southern New South Wales for afew weeks in January.
Behind many of the residential houses the area was cleared with many fallen logs.
this made good habitat for many lizards, snakes and frogs.
first reptile i flipped, not a bad start.



Cryptophis nigrescens by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
Dendys toadlet, (aka golden booty frog)



Dendys Toadlet by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
A very cool looking common froglet



Common froglet Crinia signifera by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
I then moved on to the adjacent wetlands.
I saw many red bellys over the time period i was there, but unfortunately i either didnt have my camera or i wasnt paying attention and scared it away. so heres a horrible insitu photo  



Pseudechis porphyriacus by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
and... omg... my target animal!



Delicate skink Lampropholis delicata by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
just kidding this beast was



Garden Skink by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
metamorph perons



Litoria peronii by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
and some common frogs...



Litoria ewingii by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr



Limnodynastes peronii by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
Tylers toadlet



Uperoleia tyleri by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
my real target!



Mustard Bellied Snake by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr



Mustard Bellied Snake by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr



Mustard Bellied Snake Drysdalia rhodogaster by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr



Mustard Bellied Snake Drysdalia rhodogaster by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
and in the adjoining woodlands...



Varanus varius by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr



Eulamprus heatwolei by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr



Eulamprus heatwolei by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
enjoy


----------



## Stuart (Feb 2, 2015)

Very nice, well done


----------



## Reptiles101 (Feb 2, 2015)

Some awesome finds as always Nick! I do love the red-bellie pic though


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 3, 2015)

mustard belly is cool


----------



## NickGeee (Feb 3, 2015)

richoman_3 said:


> mustard belly is cool


Apart from the unshed spectacles, ewwwww


----------

